# FYI...May 3rd...



## fizzerbird (Mar 1, 2008)

In case yer interested loike...

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/newthread.php?do=postthread&f=44 

It is an...experience!


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 1, 2008)

link's not working fizz


----------



## softybabe (Mar 1, 2008)

rubbershoes said:


> link's not working fizz



try this ... http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=241902


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 1, 2008)

you really want _more_ to attend duntcha?


----------



## 1927 (Mar 1, 2008)

I thought we had agreed that the next one was gonn abe invitation only!


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 2, 2008)

Look I'm not going to cardiff until I see the monster trucks 

*stamps foot*


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 2, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> you really want _more_ to attend duntcha?


I'm working on a commision basis 




1927 said:


> I thought we had agreed that the next one was gonn abe invitation only!


That's 'after' we vet everyone...we'll keep the final location a secret then pm peeps we wnat to come the right location...we'll pm the others an alternative venue. Though who the fek the 'we' are is beyond me 



djbombscare said:


> Look I'm not going to cardiff until I see the monster trucks
> 
> *stamps foot*


looks like somone else can bunk in with me then if we stay overnight


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 2, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> looks like somone else can bunk in with me then if we stay overnight



okidokie.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 2, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> looks like somone else can bunk in with me then if we stay overnight



You'll probably have to draw lots!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 2, 2008)

1927 said:


> You'll probably have to draw lots!



Draw lots of what?


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm getting confused with all these May 3rd threads!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 7, 2008)

Innit 


Oopps....


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm getting confused with all these May 3rd threads!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 7, 2008)

De ja vu


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 7, 2008)

NOW I really am getting confused...I can't remember what is posted on the various May 3rd threads!

Where am I?


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 8, 2008)

ARE WE THERE YET?!?!?!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 9, 2008)

I've got my purple latex gloves! Yay!


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 9, 2008)

For why!? Or don't I wanna know....


----------



## Isambard (Mar 9, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I've got my purple latex gloves!



<comes over all funny>


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 9, 2008)

(((all funny)))


----------



## GoneCoastal (Mar 10, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> NOW I really am getting confused...I can't remember what is posted on the various May 3rd threads!
> 
> Where am I?


----------

